# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  online tecaj njemackog jezika

## mama courage

drage forumasice   :Heart:   i po koji forumas   :Razz:  

veli ovaj pdf... "_pojedinci u akciji_"... pa evo jedne _pojedinke  u akciji_ koja vas samo kratko zeli obavjestiti o svom projektu. radi se o *tecaju njemackog jezika* kojeg bi pokusala putem interneta prenijeti na odredjeni broj ljudi (po mogucnosti na one koji se tek po prvi put susrecu s tim jezikom). 

ne znam hoce li projekt uspjeti, kako ce sve na kraju ispasti, hoce li vam se svidjeti moj nacin rada :/ ali vas srdacno pozivam da ucestvujete u tecaju, ako imate interesa, volje i vremena. nista ne kosta  :Grin:  ne obvezuje nikoga na ostanak, puno zavisi od vas i vase samodiscipline. mnoge cemo stvari "u hodu" dogovarati i popravljati (recimo, ako uspije s njemackim jezikom, mogle bi uvesti "web ucionice" i za druge jezike). upisi su u tjeku za prvu grupu, koja ce ovih dana biti pustena u zakljucani pdf. znaci, virkala se mogu samo _smucati_ po jednom pdf-u, registrirani po drugom, al samo oni koji su se prijavili smiju uci u _ucionicu_. 

eto, ja ovo brzo objavljujem, u nadi da ovim nisam prekrsila neko forumsko pravilo :? ponavljam, iza svega se krije samo moja ogromna zelja za poducavanjem, nikakvih (novcanih) dobitaka nemam od ovoga, osim nasmijesena vesela lica mojih studenata   :Razz:  (joj patetike   :Laughing:  )

kliknite na: tabulu rasu  :Wink:  i registrirajte se, te *prijavite* na odgovarajucem topicu s postom ili prijavom u korisnicke grupe (prva grupa se zove: RUJAN 2007). 

srdacno vasa
mc

----------


## apricot

kad bi to počelo i koliko bi trajalo?

----------


## tweety

ja bi se odmah upisala
očajna sam zbog propadanja "mog" njemačkog

----------


## thalia

> ja bi se odmah upisala
> očajna sam zbog propadanja "mog" njemačkog


također :/

mc  :Naklon:

----------


## Brunda

Jako sam zainteresirana i zanimaju me ova pitanja koja je postavila apricot.

----------


## mama courage

> kad bi to počelo i koliko bi trajalo?


pocelo bi ovih dana, najvjerovatnije bi u nedjelju ujutro   :Grin:   :Grin:  "osvanula" prva lekcija. koliko ce trajati, pojma nemam.  :/ imam neke ideje, al jos puno toga je nejasno, moram cuti i vase zelje i mogucnosti, o svemu se zajedno moramo dogovoriti. najvjerovatnije ce ova prva grupa "probijati led".   :Love:  

vec sad mogu reci, da mi je namjera - (naravno) zavisno od interesa il sl. - drugu grupu (koja bi pocinjala takodjer opet od pocetka) oformiti negdje pocetkom slijedece godine. do tada cemo sve biti pametnije.   :Grin:  

ja cu sve dati od sebe da projekt uspije.  :D

----------


## mama courage

jos da dodam... moj nacin poducavanja ce se uglavnom fokusirati na *gramatiku*. 

zbog nemogucnosti direktnog kontakta mozda necete znati izgovarati njemacki k'o goethe, al cete ga barem znati pisati   :Grin:

----------


## tweety

ja nemam problema sa izgovorom, već sa zaboravljanjem zbog ne vježbanja

a gramatika i fond riječi se na ovaj virtualni način sasvim solidno mogu vježbati

znam, znam, mogla bi i sama vježbati, ali ovako u društvu je poticajnije

----------


## apricot

ja ću morati čekati neku drugu generaciju...

----------


## branka1

Ja sam jako zainteresirana.
Njemački mi je jedna od većih frustracija u životu.
U gimnaziji je bio jako nekvalitetan, na faxu ga nisam imala, poslije sam sa mMom upisala tečaj, ali nakon 1. semestra sam ostala trudna i takjo
Na početku porodiljnog sam kupila jedan opširan i skup interaktivni tečaj koji mi sad stoji doma i nikako započeti. Teško mi se samo tako ubaciti.
Tako da mi ovo zvuči jako primamljivo
Ali bojim se da ću zapravo biti početnik

----------


## marta

:D

----------


## Snjeska

:D

----------


## Bubica

ja ću čekati da otvoriš učionicu za engleski  :Smile:

----------


## Riana

evo me... :D

----------


## kikig

i ja bih rado ...ako primate virkala!!!
Učila njemački kao prvi strani jezik u osnovnoj i totalno zaboravila većinu gramatike i puno riječi.
Ironija da engleski koji sam počela učiti u srednjoj odlično govorim , a njemački jedva mucam.
I ja bih opet učila.....!!!!

----------


## Riana

ja sa se registrirala i dobla aktivaciju na mejl i dok kliknem, veli mi da aktivacijski ključ nije dobar :?

----------


## branka1

Gdje si se registrirala?

----------


## mama courage

> ja sa se registrirala i dobla aktivaciju na mejl i dok kliknem, veli mi da aktivacijski ključ nije dobar :?


Riana, ti konkretno jos se nisi aktivirala. ne znam sto treba uciniti. pretpostavljam kliknuti na link koji dobijes preko maila.

Inace, nekim se curama znalo dogoditi da i budu aktivne, al da ih ne pusti unutra (kao vec netko postoji s tim nickom  :? ). Al onda ih nakon nekog vremena forum ipak pusti. Jednostavno pokusavajte jos danas uci, pa ako ne bude islo, saljem vam nove passworde.

----------


## Riana

kliknem na link u dobivenom mejlu i ovo mi javlja

Info
Aktivacijski ključ koji si unio/la ne odgovara niti jednom u našoj bazi podataka.

----------


## ivarica

ja ne znam ni brojati do 10 na njemacki, mogu li ja unutra ili ipak treba moci razumjeti bar partizanske filmove?

----------


## mama courage

> kliknem na link u dobivenom mejlu i ovo mi javlja
> 
> Info
> Aktivacijski ključ koji si unio/la ne odgovara niti jednom u našoj bazi podataka.


 :? riana, ja sam te sada preko mog admin panela "aktivirala". ajd sad normalno pokusaj se ulogirati. al se nemoj slogirati   :Grin:  ako ne uspije, onda cemo veceras gledati sto i kako dalje

ivarice, ne trazi se nista, osim znanje ovoga: das ist walter!

----------


## AdioMare

Dobro, daj detalje...
U koji sat, koliko puta dnevno  :Grin:  
Mislim, mogu piskarati neobaveštine po forumu dok sam na poslu, ali, brate, ne mogu učit' njemački  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> ja ne znam ni brojati do 10 na njemacki, mogu li ja unutra ili ipak treba moci razumjeti bar partizanske filmove?


  :Laughing:  
možda vam se i ja pridružim u idućoj generaciji.
njemački nešto jaako malo razumijem i uvijek mi je bilo žao što ga nisam učila.

----------


## Riana

ja i moj dragi Bruce...  :Grin:

----------


## Mony

MC, ja sam napredno ucila njemacki 4 godine i bila jako dobra.
Gramatike se vecine sjecam, znam slozit recenicu uz razmisljanje, al mi fali vokabular i svakodnevno susretanje s tim jezikom.
Jesam ja za ovu grupu, il se ocekuje da budu samo pocetnici???

----------


## Mony

MC, ja sam napredno ucila njemacki 4 godine i bila jako dobra.
Gramatike se vecine sjecam, znam slozit recenicu uz razmisljanje, al mi fali vokabular i svakodnevno susretanje s tim jezikom.
Jesam ja za ovu grupu, il se ocekuje da budu samo pocetnici???

----------


## Mony

MC, ja sam napredno ucila njemacki 4 godine i bila jako dobra.
Gramatike se vecine sjecam, znam slozit recenicu uz razmisljanje, al mi fali vokabular i svakodnevno susretanje s tim jezikom.
Jesam ja za ovu grupu, il se ocekuje da budu samo pocetnici???

----------


## mamma Juanita

malo OT, ovdje možete provjeriti svoje znanje engleskog
http://www.link-elearning.com/linkdl..._engleskog.php

----------


## mamma Juanita

malo OT, ovdje možete provjeriti svoje znanje engleskog
http://www.link-elearning.com/linkdl..._engleskog.php

----------


## Mony

MC, ja sam napredno ucila njemacki 4 godine i bila jako dobra.
Gramatike se vecine sjecam, znam slozit recenicu uz razmisljanje, al mi fali vokabular i svakodnevno susretanje s tim jezikom.
Jesam ja za ovu grupu, il se ocekuje da budu samo pocetnici???

----------


## apricot

ok, Mony, shvatili smo   :Razz:

----------


## Mony

> ok, Mony, shvatili smo



Da me nije strah, i ja bih ti poslala jednog   :Razz:

----------


## ~lex~

> Riana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kliknem na link u dobivenom mejlu i ovo mi javlja
> 
> Info
> Aktivacijski ključ koji si unio/la ne odgovara niti jednom u našoj bazi podataka.
> 
> 
>  :? riana, ja sam te sada preko mog admin panela "aktivirala". ajd sad normalno pokusaj se ulogirati. al se nemoj slogirati   ako ne uspije, onda cemo veceras gledati sto i kako dalje


Ista stvar i meni.  :Sad:

----------


## mama courage

:Laughing:  mony, shvatila sam i predlazem da mi se mozda javis za mjesec dana da te onda ubacim. (al mi se javi, jer ja cu te zaboraviti kakva sam zaboravna) jer ovo bas krece od pocetka. 


e, da.... one cure koje nisu uspjele uci na forum - probajte se LOGIRATI pa mi se onda javite   :Grin:  hocu reci, neke se nisu ni logirale, a digle buku   :Rolling Eyes:  blago se meni s takvim bistrim ucenicama   :Laughing:  

i da, na ovom forumu je dozvoljeno _mijenjanje nickova_. samo mi se javite na pp. ja to mogu promjeniti u sekundi. bas cas posla. a moze se i chatati do besvjesti.   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## Mony

> mony, shvatila sam i predlazem da mi se mozda javis za mjesec dana da te onda ubacim. (al mi se javi, jer ja cu te zaboraviti kakva sam zaboravna) jer ovo bas krece od pocetka.




Ma ja cu se sad registrirat, jer cu zaboravit isto, a ovak necu, kad te imam u Favourites   :Wink:

----------


## AdioMare

> e, da.... one cure koje nisu uspjele uci na forum - probajte se LOGIRATI pa mi se onda javite   hocu reci, neke se nisu ni logirale, a digle buku   blago se meni s takvim bistrim ucenicama


Vid' kak' me već sad ismijava :shock: , šta će bit kad vidi kako sam napredna na satu  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mama courage

> mama courage prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> e, da.... one cure koje nisu uspjele uci na forum - probajte se LOGIRATI pa mi se onda javite   hocu reci, neke se nisu ni logirale, a digle buku   blago se meni s takvim bistrim ucenicama  
> 
> 
> Vid' kak' me već sad ismijava :shock: , šta će bit kad vidi kako sam napredna na satu


tebe sam aktivirala i promjenila ti nick. sad bi se samo jos trebala ulogirati i vozi misko. 

jesam li spomenula da mijenjam nickove bez problema   :Grin:  

mony... nema frke. al pazi da ne prepisuju od tebe

----------


## apricot

> i da, na ovom forumu je dozvoljeno _mijenjanje nickova_. samo mi se javite na pp. ja to mogu promjeniti u sekundi. bas cas posla. a moze se i chatati do besvjesti.


joj, kak si ti dobra adminica!
duša od žene!   :Razz:

----------


## Mony

> i da, na ovom forumu je dozvoljeno _mijenjanje nickova_. samo mi se javite na pp. ja to mogu promjeniti u sekundi. bas cas posla. a moze se i chatati do besvjesti.



Ja imam drukciji nick (iako cete me svi prepoznat   :Razz:  ) - bas si zvucim fancy   :Grin:

----------


## sladjanaf

> i da, na ovom forumu je dozvoljeno _mijenjanje nickova_. samo mi se javite na pp. ja to mogu promjeniti u sekundi. bas cas posla. a moze se i chatati do besvjesti.


baš dobro, jer je malo blesavo da se registriram i sve je 5, al kad trebam poslat poruku, onda mi je nick već zauzet???
pa što mi to odmah ne kaže?

----------


## Mony

> baš dobro, jer je malo blesavo da se registriram i sve je 5, al kad trebam poslat poruku, onda mi je nick već zauzet???
> pa što mi to odmah ne kaže?



Ne, ne, to se i meni dogodilo, al trebas ugasit stranicu, opet "upalit" i ulogirat se ponovno.

Jeste uocile moj nick   :Grin:

----------


## tweety

> Jeste uocile moj nick


naravno, mislila sam da te počastila sa Lewinskica, a kad ono .....skroz je fina admina prema tebi bila

----------


## sladjanaf

> sladjanaf prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  baš dobro, jer je malo blesavo da se registriram i sve je 5, al kad trebam poslat poruku, onda mi je nick već zauzet???
> pa što mi to odmah ne kaže?
> 
> 
> 
> Ne, ne, to se i meni dogodilo, al trebas ugasit stranicu, opet "upalit" i ulogirat se ponovno.
> ...


e pa hebemu...MC, ako je tomu tako, onda želim svoj prvi nick!

----------


## tweety

ich hab' mich problem los angemeldet, ohne startseite zu schliesen

----------


## bucka

ja isla ktivirati korisnicki racun, a javlja mi da korisnicko ime ne postoji!! :/

----------


## MoMo

MC   :Naklon:  

ja sam u slicnoj situaciji kao Mony....i tako mi je zao sto mi njemacki propada...mogu i ja u slijedecu generaciju?...taman kad rodim :D

----------


## Puh

> sladjanaf prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  baš dobro, jer je malo blesavo da se registriram i sve je 5, al kad trebam poslat poruku, onda mi je nick već zauzet???
> pa što mi to odmah ne kaže?
> 
> 
> 
> Ne, ne, to se i meni dogodilo, al trebas ugasit stranicu, opet "upalit" i ulogirat se ponovno.


I meni se to dogadja :/ 

Ugasila sam i pokusavam se ulogirat ponovno ,ali pise da sam unjela netocno korisnicko ime ili lozinku ,a nisam sigurno  :Embarassed:  

Pomoc :? 

Jako bi rado ucila sa vama  :Smile:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

Ich bin gemacht.
oder Ich habe gemacht.
O mein Gott, ich habe ales vergessen.

----------


## mama courage

> Ich bin gemacht.
> oder Ich habe gemacht.
> O mein Gott, ich habe ales vergessen.


eh, ovo cemo uciti iza zatvorenih vrata.   :Grin:  nisi sve zaboravila... 


CURE, ponavljam samo... svi koji prvo nisu bili uspjeli uci, su vremenom uspjeli (divne li recenice)... zato samo hrabro dalje. ako ne ide... cujemo se sutra ujutro.

----------


## branka1

Ja uspjela

----------


## Mum2Be

E ako sad ne polozim ispit s cetvrte, necu nikad!   :Grin:

----------


## mama courage

k'o sto bi gjeneral rojs rekao: tko je jamio, jamio je   :Grin:  tako i ja velim, tko se upisao, upisao se, samo nadam se da se nitko (jos nije) upis(h)ao od straha   :Grin:  sad se sve polaznice povlace u ucionicu i pocinjemo sa radom. molimo za mir i tisinu. o novim upisima biti cete blagovremeno obavjestene. ili o zatvaranju skole   :Grin:

----------


## ~lex~

> k'o sto bi gjeneral rojs rekao: tko je jamio, jamio je   tako i ja velim, tko se upisao, upisao se, samo nadam se da se nitko (jos nije) upis(h)ao od straha   sad se sve polaznice povlace u ucionicu i pocinjemo sa radom. molimo za mir i tisinu. o novim upisima biti cete blagovremeno obavjestene. ili o zatvaranju skole


Ja se svejedno nisam uspjela ulogirati.
Ne kužim u čemu je stvar.

----------


## mama courage

lex, nisi se aktivirala preko maila. vidim te tamo na spisku jos neaktiviranih clanica. ja cu te aktivirati, a ti se pokusaj onda normalno ulogirati. ti si jos na spisku i imas pravo ulaska. 

javi mi jesi li uspjela.

----------


## maria71

izgubila sam link za forum   :Sad:

----------


## mama courage

> izgubila sam link za forum


tabula (bu)raza  :Grin:

----------


## mama courage

ostali inactive useri nek se danas jos aktiviraju...

1 Lara051     
2 Lara    
3 jadro   
4 jelenaml  
5 cho 

ili nek mi jave mogu li brisati te nickove (ako su se u medjuvremenu registrirale pod drugim nickom)

jesam li spomenula da se na mom forumu mogu mijenjati nickovi kad god pozelite   :Grin:   :Saint:  

apri, nek cvjeta tisucu cvjetova   :Razz:

----------


## apricot

http://stjepan.saban.googlepages.com...wers-large.jpg

----------


## ~lex~

Uspjela, hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## mama courage

> http://stjepan.saban.googlepages.com/flowers.jpg/flowers-large.jpg


kuzim, nadate se da cu se sada malo pozabaviti svojim forumom i vas ostaviti na miru.   :Laughing:  pa (i) vama da onda cvjetaju ruze. mozda uistinu necu vise imati vremena za pdf "kamo s ovim" ili dohranu, 4 zida me ionako nikad nije zanimao, al za moje omiljene pdf-ove komentari na clanke s portala ili izazovi roditeljstva - za ovo ce se uvijek naci vremena.   :Razz:  znaci, samo radjajte dalje.   :Kiss:

----------


## fritulica1

nedjelja je, kad će ta prva lekcija ...   :Cekam:

----------


## malena beba

ajoj ja sam zakasnila....  :Crying or Very sad:  
nema sanse da me ubacis?
ako ne, onda cu kad bude ponovo dotle cu   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mama courage

> nedjelja je, kad će ta prva lekcija ...


cuj, rek'o bozanic da nedjeljom ne treba raditi   :Grin:  nakon ponoci objavljujem prvu lekciju. pa sad, ili cete uciti ili cete se prepustiti uzitcima kasljuc... kasljuc...  8) 

malena beba - brzo idi i registriraj se. kad krene prva lekcija nema vise ulazaka.

----------


## malena beba

jesam, cekakm aktivacijski kljuc

----------


## malena beba

cekam   :Embarassed:

----------


## mama courage

> cekam


aktivirala sam te, i stavit cu te na listu. zar nisi dobila mail za aktivaciju... ?

----------


## BubaSanja

Ajoj, jel kasnim???

Sad tek vidjeh, registrirala sam se, aktivirala.....joj, ajd da se jos moze upast, pliiiiz......

----------


## mama courage

> Ajoj, jel kasnim???
> 
> Sad tek vidjeh, registrirala sam se, aktivirala.....joj, ajd da se jos moze upast, pliiiiz......


upadaj... sunce vam vashe.   :Grin:

----------


## BubaSanja

Bog ti dao zdravlja.....fala!!!   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## fritulica1

> nakon ponoci objavljujem prvu lekciju


 :D  (...ne znam kako ću se othrvati snu do tada  :/ ???)

Kad će bit provjera 1. lekcije, test ili tako nešto?

----------


## diči

molim te daj i mene ubaci..  :Sad:

----------


## mama courage

> molim te daj i mene ubaci..


imas pp.

----------


## mama courage

OBAVIJEST!!!

nismo ni krenule s prvom lekcijom, a vec smo se morale preseliti u novu ucionicu.   :Razz:  

sjecate se vasih djackih dana, taman sjednete na mjesto koje vam odgovara, dovoljno daleko od profesorske katedre, a ne bas u zadnjim redovima, malo lijevo da vas profa ne moze vidjeti dok prepisujete, a opet fino pored prozora... i onda ulazi profa i veli: _idemo u drugu ucionicu_...

e to se nama dogodilo ...   :Grin:  stoga, molim sve moje polaznice da se upute u ovu ucionicu i uzivaju u prvoj lekciji. tamo ce sve biti objasnjeno. 

hvala na razumijevanju.   :Heart:

----------


## mama courage

samo da ne bude zabune... (na zalost) na novom forumu se morate iznova *registrirati* i *prijaviti u korisnicku grupu* (ne morate se prijavljivati na nikakav topic).

----------


## ina66

samo da se požalim (žalim se na sve strane   :Grin:  ) da mi s novog foruma ne stiže aktivacijski ključ. dvaput zatražen

----------


## thalia

> samo da se požalim (žalim se na sve strane   ) da mi s novog foruma ne stiže aktivacijski ključ. dvaput zatražen


Ni meniiiiii   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Puh

> ina66 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> samo da se požalim (žalim se na sve strane   ) da mi s novog foruma ne stiže aktivacijski ključ. dvaput zatražen
> 
> 
> Ni meniiiiii


Takodjer  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## apricot

a jel ima mijenjanja nickova?

----------


## ina66

ne, isto je korisničko ime

----------


## Ribica

niti ovdje ništa od ključa   :Sad:

----------


## AdioMare

I, jeste li pročitale obavijest na novom forumu? 
Jeste Cvilidrete, pa lijepo vam je žena rekla da pričekate... od 5 minuta do dva sata, ako treba. 
A tada, eto Emse! Ako ne dođe, onda plačite.  :Wink:

----------


## mama courage

e zato sad imate IVY pa na nju drvljem i kamenjem. ona mi je ovo predlozila   :Grin:  

cure, nema me na kompu, a ivy je rekla da ce uskociti i pomoci... samo sad je nema  :/ vidim da nitko nije dobio taj aktivacijski kljuc. radimo na tome, tj. ja kao laik pokusavam rijesiti situaciju... samo nemojte odustajati... 


apri - i ima mijenjanja nickova   :Razz:

----------


## mama courage

jooooooooooooooooj, kako sam vam paaaaaaaaaaaaaametnaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...

nasla sam vas na listi unactive usera i sve vas kliknula na aktivne... sad ste sve aktivne, pa bi pomocu logina i zaporke trebale uci... dajte mi javite jel to uspijeva, ja cu jos pola sata biti pored kompa

----------


## AdioMare

OK je.

----------


## ina66

ušla  8)

----------


## mama courage

e i jos jedna info... ikonica za korisnicku grupu nije vidljiva na naslovnici tj. indexu foruma (ne pitajte zasto), nego tek kad kliknete na svoj profil (s lijeve strane je link, ispod naslova), tamo se mozete prijaviti za korisnicku grupu.

no, za sada je ionako dovoljna registracija. svatko registriran moze uci u ucionicu, pa cemo vremenom oformiti grupu i samo njoj dozvoliti pristup lekcijama

uf... brisem znoj sa cela.   :Grin:

----------


## bucka

nije mi stigao aktivacijski kljuc sa novog foruma!  :Crying or Very sad:  
imam isto korisnicko ime!!
cekam strpljivo !

----------


## Rene2

Kad kreće nova grupa?
Sad sam tek ovo vidjela, a tako bih željela učiti njemački (eng i ruski u školi)

----------


## marta

ajd pusti i mene   :Grin:

----------


## hagulkica

Molim i mene... kasnio mi surf   :Grin:

----------


## mama courage

marta, hagulkica, ivaV i sandram su upravo aktivirane preko admin panela... ove druge cure nisam nasla na listi registriranih (ali jos neaktiviranih) clanica  :? 

cure, jeste li sigurne da se na dobrom forumu registrirate: novi forum

----------


## mama courage

moram otici s kompa i nece me biti negdje oko 2 sata... stoga ponavljam... sve koje zele ucestvovati na predavanjima se moraju registrirati na NOVOM FORUMU, posto mail s aktivacijskim kljucem ne radi, onda ce adminice preko admin panela aktivirati vase accounte. samo malo strpljenja i pokusajte s vremena na vrijeme jeste li aktivirane

kad se to dogodi, mozete za sada ili odmah ici u ucionicu (i tamo uzivati u prvoj lekciji) ili se mozete prijaviti u korisnicku grupu (a to vam je kad klinete na link "profil/postavke"). do kraja tjedna cemo vas sve ionako prebaciti u kor. grupu "RUJAN 2007" bez brige.

----------


## litala

ja sam se uvalila, jel smijem??   :Grin:   :Grin:  



ps. njemacki je jedino sto mm-u ide bolje nego meni, necu mu valjda ostat duzna  :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## seni

smijem ja virkati?  :Grin:

----------


## Riana

ja sam se registrirala na tom novom forumu, ali još nikaj nije stiglo na mejl za aktivaciju

----------


## hagulkica

Danke!
 :Teletubbies:

----------


## bucka

uspjela!! :D

----------


## ivarica

stigla sam procitati samo zadnjih par postova, kakav novi forum, sto trebam?

----------


## bucka

ucimo njemacki preko neta!!
trebas se registrirati na adresu koja je navedena par postova gore (ak te MC pusti jer je danas ujutro vec pocela skolica)!!  :Grin:

----------


## mama courage

> ja sam se registrirala na tom novom forumu, ali još nikaj nije stiglo na mejl za aktivaciju


riana, ne radi nam taj mail. nakon registracije, pokusaj se samo ulogirati. 


seni, mozes i ti, samo budi tiha.  8) 

i sve druge cure. ajd, ajd, jer sutra zatvaramo vrata, pa tko je unutra, unutra je 

i jesam li spomenula da se moze cavrljati do besvijesti i da se mogu mijenjati nickovi kad god se pozeli ?   :Grin:

----------


## fritulica1

Krenulo je, krenulo je!  :D  :D   Idem sad učit 1. lekciju...

----------


## Riana

mislim da sad sve tima  :Coffee:

----------


## ivarica

pa ja sam se vec neki dan registrirala na onaj tamo forum
sad na vrijeme nisam skuzila ovaj novi i ne mogu u grupu?

 (vec vam je jasno koga budu zvali Bojler   :Laughing:  )

----------


## maria71

mene ne pušta

----------


## snoopygirl

šta je već kasno? i ja sam zalutala na krivi forum   :Embarassed:  


pliiiiiz mogu li ja!! idemo na svadbu krajem 10mj, u njemačku, a ja ga nisam beknula kako treba od škole   :Embarassed:

----------


## mama courage

snoopy - samo se ponovo registriraj na novi i upadas bez aktivacije. samo se poslije toga logiraj. link na novi imas u mom potpisu

maria71 - pa ja tebe vidim na listi. samo se ulogiraj. vec si aktivirana...

ivarice - i za tebe vrijedi isto - ponovna registracija na novom. 

(jel vi citate uopce sto ja pisem ???   :Grin:  )

----------


## ivarica

ne citam, ja uvijek procitam samo 2-3 posta u topiku   :Laughing:  
pa koji se strefi, zadnji ili u sredini, nekad biram najkrace, nekad po avataru


(registrirala sam se, no frks)

----------


## plavaa

> a jel ima mijenjanja nickova?


Ima. Dapace, trenutacno je postavljeno da si svatko sam moze promijeniti nick.

----------


## plavaa

> mene ne pušta


Kak mislis, ne pusta te? Mora te pustit. Em si aktivna, em si stavljena u grupu polaznika tecaja RUJAN 2007.

----------


## snoopygirl

evo i ja sam registrirana  :D

----------


## plavaa

I jos jedan post samo da se pretplatim na temu. Ko vam kriv kad nema edit pa me morate gledat jedan post za drugim.   :Razz:

----------


## Mum2Be

Mene ne pusta, kaze netocno/neaktivirano kor.ime, a bila sam primljena u rujan 07.
Sto se dogodilo?!

----------


## plavaa

Koji nick mi pliz reci, jer ne znam kojem korisniku moram provjeravat?

----------


## Mum2Be

Uspjela!!!

----------


## wewa

probacu i ja, ako me primate  :Wink:

----------


## plavaa

Dodana u grupu!

----------


## tweety

ja nisam dobila onaj povratni mejl nakon ponovne registracije

----------


## plavaa

> ja nisam dobila onaj povratni mejl nakon ponovne registracije


Mail za aktivaciju nije radio pa je izgasen. Svi su aktivni odmah nakon registracije.

----------


## tweety

a da li se moramo opet i u grupu prijaviti.pitam jer ne vidim gdje su grupe

----------


## plavaa

Profil/postavke >> Korisničke grupe >> tamo ce ti pisati da si clanice grupe "registrirani korisnici", ali da nisi clanice grupe "RUJAN 2007". Kliknes u mali kruzic sa strane, na dnu odaberes "Pridruzi" i kliknes na Posalji.

_---_---_---_---_---

Ovako bi se prijavila, al ne treba, ja sam te dodala vec.   :Smile:

----------


## diči

super, krenulo jeee... :D

----------


## draga

Cure koje ste krenule s ovim modernim ucenjem ajde malo ispricajte kak to izgleda..
Ja recimo ni dana nisam ucila njemacki..pa ne znam ima li ikakvog smisla ukljucivati se jerbo zbilja ne znam ni beknuti.

Soory usput ako se negdje vec pisao o tome..sad sam naletila..a malo mi kasni za sve iscitavati.

----------


## tweety

> Ovako bi se prijavila, al ne treba, ja sam te dodala vec.


Hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## mama courage

> Cure koje ste krenule s ovim modernim ucenjem ajde malo ispricajte kak to izgleda..
> Ja recimo ni dana nisam ucila njemacki..pa ne znam ima li ikakvog smisla ukljucivati se jerbo zbilja ne znam ni beknuti.


ovo i je tecaj za sve one koje ne znaju beknuti. idemo od pocetka i jos vas primamo, mada je prva lekcija objavljena. al necemo zadugo primati nove clanice, stoga, ako imas volje i vremena, slobodno se upisi. link imas u mom potpisu. ako sam dobro shvatila moju drugu adminicu, ne moras cekati nikakav aktivacijski mail, nakon registracije, odmah se ulogiraj i trazi ucionicu i unutar nje pdf "german for dummies"   :Grin:

----------


## thalia

ja nisam dobila aktivacijski ključ   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  

ich will auch deutsch sprechen. oder schreiben. bitte.  :Crying or Very sad: 

zakržljao mi njemački uslijed godina nekorištenja

----------


## yaya

> idemo od pocetka i jos vas primamo,


Znači mogu i ja!!! :D Aj probat ću...

----------


## plavaa

> ja nisam dobila aktivacijski ključ


Ne treba ti. Svi su korisnici aktivni.   :Smile:

----------


## Mony

> ovo i je tecaj za sve one koje ne znaju beknuti. idemo od pocetka i jos vas primamo, mada je prva lekcija objavljena. al necemo zadugo primati nove clanice, stoga, ako imas volje i vremena, slobodno se upisi. link imas u mom potpisu. ako sam dobro shvatila moju drugu adminicu, ne moras cekati nikakav aktivacijski mail, nakon registracije, odmah se ulogiraj i trazi ucionicu i unutar nje pdf "german for dummies"


MC, ja cu se malo kasnije ukljucit, kak si mi i predlozila. Ovih prvih lekcija se dovoljno sjecam da mi ne treba obnova   :Wink:

----------


## ivarica

jel meni moze link direktno na lekciju, nije mi bas intuitivno poslozeno ovo s podforumima, izgubila sam se u chatanjima
ili mozda da otvorite korisnicku grupu za neke od nas koje zelimo samo bubati (ah, kad sam taka) pa da ne vidimo nego lekcije i diskusije o njima?

----------


## plavaa

> jel meni moze link direktno na lekciju, nije mi bas intuitivno poslozeno ovo s podforumima, izgubila sam se u chatanjima
> ili mozda da otvorite korisnicku grupu za neke od nas koje zelimo samo bubati (ah, kad sam taka) pa da ne vidimo nego lekcije i diskusije o njima?


Malo je zeznuto jer je lekcija u podforumu Ucionice. Budem ga izbrisala i stavila lekciju direkt u Ucionicu.

I mislim da nema potrebe raditi korisnicku grupu koja vidi samo podforum Ucionicu, to je kao da tu napravis grupu koja vidi samo podforum Prije zaceca (  :Heart:  ) i nista vise.   :Grin:  Citaj samo lekcije i dobijes isti efekt   :Smile:

----------


## plavaa

Zaboravih.   :Embarassed:  
Ucionica: http://tabula-rasa.anavie.net/viewforum.php?f=8
Lekcije: http://tabula-rasa.anavie.net/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=12

----------


## Leki

Evo, i ja se registrovala, ali sam skontala da je za mene prva lekcija šaša, nisam džaba 8 godina učila njemački u školi  8)  Tako da ću se malo pritajiti i čekati dok ne dodjete do onog dijela u kojem sam tanka.

----------


## mama courage

drage cure, plavaa nam je stvarno vrijedna i puno mi je pomogla   :Love:  . vase prijedloge ozbiljno razmatramo i nastojimo vase zelje ispuniti, stoga, raznorazni feedbackovi su uvijek dobrodosli. 

jedna od promjena je ovo o cemu je ivarica pisala... sada postoji pdf ucionica (nema vise german for dummies   :Razz:  ) i u njoj se uci. o svemu ostalom, podrobnije na samom forumu.   :Kiss:

----------


## thalia

ja sam zaboravila pass pa sam to priznala na procesu logiranja, al mi ne šalje pass na mail  :Teletubbies: 

sa mnom nikad dosadno   :Embarassed:

----------


## mama courage

> ja sam zaboravila pass pa sam to priznala na procesu logiranja, al mi ne šalje pass na mail 
> 
> sa mnom nikad dosadno


  :Rolling Eyes:  

odoh vidjeti sto se moze. mozda ti ponistim sve, pa se opet registriraj. moram provjeriti s mojih tehnickim adminom.

----------


## thalia

ma mogu se ja pod drugim nickom registrirat ako treba, nisam baš za ovaj tako jako vezana   :Grin:  

samo da me pustite nutra   :Razz:

----------


## thalia

Evo, registrirala sam se kao *brunhilda*  :Rolling Eyes:   :Grin:  

sve u duhu jezika.

nego, jel mogu nutra, pliz, ha? bitte?

----------


## plavaa

> ma mogu se ja pod drugim nickom registrirat ako treba, nisam baš za ovaj tako jako vezana   
> 
> samo da me pustite nutra


Ne, nema potrebe da se registriras s novim nickom. 


Da, slanje emailova ne radi. Probala sam sredit stvar sama (nisam uspjela   :Rolling Eyes:   :Embarassed:  ) i sad moram providera malo gnjavit da vidimo sta steka.

Posalji mi na PP tvoj nick na onom forumu (ako je isti nema potrebe, naci cu te), ja ti promijenim password, posaljem ti ovdje na PP da se tamo ulogiras skupa s linkom na kojem ga mozes promijeniti u:
a) nesto sto ti zelis kao pass
b) nesto sto ja ne znam.   :Razz:

----------


## mama_tanja

mogla bih ja pomoc za "dopunsku nastavu"  8) ako zatreba

----------


## gejsha

ja na sve zakasnem   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## plavaa

Stignes jos danas! Sluzbeno do podne, al zazmirit cemo ako treba   :Grin:  

Ajde, ajde, ajde!  :D Link za registraciju

----------


## mama courage

plavaa me preduhitrila.  8) 

još sat vremena i onda zatvaramo vrata. 

a osobe koje znaju njemački i htjele bi svojim znanjem pomoći u navali pitanja nadobudnih učenica   :Grin:  , nek mi se jave na PP.   :Heart:

----------


## gejsha

> Stignes jos danas! Sluzbeno do podne, al zazmirit cemo ako treba   
> 
> Ajde, ajde, ajde!  :D Link za registraciju


sad sam se registrirala ali nema nista ne vidim ...
hmm ček probam opet  :/

----------


## gejsha

EVO VALJA   :Embarassed:

----------


## Gost

Ej i ja hoću , prijavila se jesam ali kaže da ne prima nove članove u grupu rujan 2007  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## plavaa

Nemam pojma koji ti je nick, al mi isto tako nije jasno sta ne valja kad su SVI korisnici u toj grupi?  :?

----------


## cekana

> Ej i ja hoću , prijavila se jesam ali kaže da ne prima nove članove u grupu rujan 2007


  :Bye:  istoooo

----------


## plavaa

> kbegicsi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ej i ja hoću , prijavila se jesam ali kaže da ne prima nove članove u grupu rujan 2007 
> 
> 
>   istoooo


Opet, ja stvarno ne vidim u cemu je problem buduci da JESTE u toj grupi. Evo, ti cekana 100%, vidim ti po emailu.

----------


## cekana

Hvala   :Love:

----------


## plavaa

Jel vidis podforum Ucionica? Ako vidis, onda je sve ok.   :Smile:

----------


## draga

Nije me bilo 2 dana i ode mast u propast.
Nema veze.

Kad se opet primaju ucenici?
Hocu li tada moci ici sve ispocetka po ovim lekcijama koje vi sad prolazite?

----------


## mama courage

> Nije me bilo 2 dana i ode mast u propast.
> Nema veze.
> 
> Kad se opet primaju ucenici?
> Hocu li tada moci ici sve ispocetka po ovim lekcijama koje vi sad prolazite?


ako projekat uspije, znaci ako ove ucenice sada budu dovoljno vrijedne   :Razz:  , slijedeca grupa - s istim programom rada, od pocetka - krece pocetkom 2008 (nakon praznika).

----------


## mamma san

ja sam se prijavila...  :Smile:  i malo škicnula..ali ja bih u malo naprednije.   :Smile:

----------


## Gost

Meni se sada uopće ne da ni logirati   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## plavaa

> Meni se sada uopće ne da ni logirati


Ajd na PP lijepo detaljno objasni pliz u cemu je problem.   :Smile:

----------


## Leina mama

Ja se javljam samo da vas imam u svojim postovima, jerbo ću do početka 2008. debelo zaboravit na to, a voljela bih se prijavit u novu grupu, kad počnu upisi   :Wink:

----------


## haribo

mama courage ja sam se registrirala i rado bi skicnula u ucionicu ali se ne snalazim   :Embarassed:  

pomoc!

----------


## NatasaM...

svasta na francuskom (ako je to francuski), ne snalazim se
izgleda da sam se registrirala, ali nista ne kuzim kad otvorim ,a ne kuzim ni mejl sto sam dobila

----------


## plavaa

> mama courage ja sam se registrirala i rado bi skicnula u ucionicu ali se ne snalazim   
> 
> pomoc!


Ne znam s kojim si se nickom registrirala, al svi koji su registrirani do 20.9. su pusteni unutra, ostali cekaju novu grupu. Ako ne vidis podforum ucionica (Iznad Kantine), onda nisi u grupi za rujan 2007




> svasta na francuskom (ako je to francuski), ne snalazim se
> izgleda da sam se registrirala, ali nista ne kuzim kad otvorim ,a ne kuzim ni mejl sto sam dobila


Nije francuski nego njemacki.   A forum je na hrvatskom    :Grin:  
Nisi dobila nikakav mejl... ili barem nisi trebala dobiti? Jer, koliko ja znam, mejlovi trenutacno ne radi. Ako si dobila.. .weee! Onda rade.  :D Al mislim da ne jos :/

----------


## marinna

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...244&highlight=
buaaaa   :Crying or Very sad:  
zovite me za drugu grupu   :Sad:

----------


## plavaa

http://tabula-rasa.anavie.net -- registriraj se vec sad, da ne zaboravis.   :Love:

----------


## ivano2

I ja bi u novu grupu! Studeni? Da se sad registriram ili kako?

----------


## plavaa

Mislim da je MC predvidila pocetak nove grupe za sijecanj 2008. Mozete se sad registrirati, naravno. Tako necete sigurno propustiti pocetak nove grupe   :Smile:

----------


## mama courage

ove koje su se registrirale na francuskom forumu - to je stari forum koji sam dilitala, pa se sad na ovom linku pojavljuje taj francuski forum. Tabula rasa se vec odavno nalazi na novoj web adresi: http://tabula-rasa.anavie.net/

MOLIM SVE ZAINTERESIRANE CURE DA SE (ZA POCETAK) REGISTRIRAJU NA NOVOM FORUMU, PA CE BITI STAVLJENE NA LISTU ZA SLIJEDECU GRUPU POLAZNICA TJ. BAREM CEMO IMATI VASE MAILOVE NA KOJE VAS MOZEMO NA VRIJEME OBAVJESTITI O SVIM NOVOSTIMA WEB UCIONICE, pa i o pocetku novih predavanja!

registrirane cure ne mogu prisustvovati predavanjima prve grupe polaznica, al mogu malo virkati u kantinu i zbornicu...   :Grin:  

i jel spomenuh - da mogu mijenjati nickove do mile volje   :Grin:  

Hvala   :Heart:

----------


## Cubana

Kako do sada nisam ovo vidjela???
Prije trudnoće mi je bivša firma htjela platiti tečaj njemačkog, bila na testiranju u jednoj razvikanoj i skupoj školi, i nakon par mjeseci zvanja i čekanja, ništa. Nikad se nisu javili.
Registrirala sam se i prijavljujum se za slijedeći tečaj. 
Btw, iako sam u srednjoj imala njemački, skroz sam početnik.

----------


## Leina mama

Ich habe mich registriert  :D

----------


## nika612

i ja sam se registrirala, pa čekam novu grupu...

----------


## haribo

i ja cu pricekati na novu grupu   :Smile:

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

i ja čekam novu grupu

----------


## mama courage

mala obavijest za grupu "*RUJAN 2007*":

od *12.10. do 19.10.2007* postoji mogućnost rjesiti prvi test iz njemačkog jezika. Ujedno će taj test poslužiti i kao pokazatelj koje osobe uistinu aktivno učestvuju u učenju njemačkog jezika. 

Početkom sljedećeg mjeseca namjeravamo napraviti *reviziju članstva* u korisničkoj grupi "RUJAN 2007", pa stoga molim one djevojke koje žele ostati u grupi, da se sada aktivnije uključe u rad.

 8)

----------


## Mum2Be

Nista, nego se malo vise ukljuciti u raspravu, a ne samo pasivno uciti sa strane   :Smile:

----------


## mama courage

drage moje

dok mi skroz niste pustile mozak na pašu   :Grin:   samo kratko da vas izvjestim da sam objavila informacije vezane za tečaj u novoj godini... imate 3 obavijesti: na javnom dijelu, na zatvorenom i u samoj _učionici_.

ponavljam: o svemu daljnjem bit ćete obavještene putem *maila* nakon blagdana. a do tada, uživajte i sretno i berićetno vam bilo!  :D  

pozdrav
mc

tabula rasa

----------


## plavaa

Tabula rasa ima novu stranicu: http://www.e-tabularasa.com

Uskoro se nastavlja s tecajem, a u ponudi ce biti i nekoliko razlicitih stupnjeva i brzina ucenja!  :D

----------


## branka1

Ne kužim. Znači, još nismo ponovno pokrenuli tečaj, jel?

----------


## plavaa

> Ne kužim. Znači, još nismo ponovno pokrenuli tečaj, jel?


Nismo jos jer smo se tek jucer preselili na novu stranicu.

----------


## branka1

Aha. A uskoro ćete i forum preseliti, jel?
I koliko sam skužila, sad se plaća?

----------


## plavaa

Forum sam preselila danas, http://www.e-tabularasa.com/forum
Da, bude se placalo al ce cure koje su bile u grupi za Rujan 2007me imati free mjesec dana jer nije bilo tecaja u prosincu. Kad krene placanje cure s foruma ce imati jeftinije tecaj nego oni koji zalutaju na to naknadno.

----------


## pujica

iz *Pravila* foruma

*Zabranjuje se komercijalno oglašavanje bez odobrenja administratora otvaranjem topica, uključivanjem u postojeće topice, postavljanjem linkova u potpis ili profil. Izuzetak je podforum Forumska burza gdje je korisnicima foruma (koji ispunjavaju uvjete) dopušteno oglašavanje ponude i potražnje rabljenih artikala.* 

obzirom da je tecaj prestao biti besplatan tema se kljuca i brise

----------

